# 6970 Voltage Readings



## truehighroller1 (Jan 4, 2011)

Is GPU-Z reading the voltage correct on my "Official Diamond 6970" that I flashed to the Asus BIOS? I set 1.20v in Smartdoctor and it tells me it changed the voltage but GPU-Z shows 1.175v under load during benching? Is it actually running at 1.2v or 1.175v? 

Thank you for your help on this.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 4, 2011)

It looks like it's working according to the temp chart. I ran a bench @ 960 / 1500 after letting the fan cool it down running it at 50%. I let the fan stay at the same speed the whole test. The I turned the Voltage up to 1.3v and did the test again after letting the GPU cool down again. The temp difference in the runs were about 13c so it looks like it's working despite GPU-Z not seeing the change. Here's a pic showing the two different runs with the temps captured.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2011)

well with 5770's gpu-z misreads voltage changes as well. gpu-z is a great program and usually is correct, but with some cards it doesnt show the voltage change and I think its due to the voltage controller, BUT yours is a reference design yes?? volterra vregs?? yours should show it correct but its not out of the question that gpu-z reports it wrong, try running clocks that you know are not stable with stock voltage. if they crash with modded voltage then your volts are not changing if they gain stability then golden.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 4, 2011)

True, I was just weary because I didn't want to sell my revision 1 5870 if this new 6970 was locked down voltage wise. I appreciate your help. It is adjusting it, it seems.


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 4, 2011)

GPU-Z gets it's voltage info from the driver on 69xx cards, not directly from hardware. This is straight from W1zzard several days ago. I also have my cards Volt modded and can tell you in 3d GPU-Z always shows 1.175 regardless of voltage I have dialed in. The asus Bios I currently use shows over 1.2v avg in 3d at default.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 4, 2011)

See I was looking and looking and just didn't come across anything about it. Thank you.


----------



## truehighroller1 (Jan 17, 2011)

A new updated beta version of MSI Afterburner is out now. It actually reads the cards voltages correctly. I was able to push 1.32v into the card using asus smart doctor and verified it is working.. I also took off the heatsink yesterday and could see my voltara chip so.. I could have done that to begin with I suppose . Any way hope this helps some one.


----------

